# Making brick weed



## Spelljunkie (Jan 28, 2012)

Just for my own personal knowledge, was wondering how brick weed is made... Obviously its not manicured, dried, and jarred like the rest of us would do (or similar). I'm thinking it gets hung and dried for the first few days, then compressed into bricks; but, is that all there is to it? I've smoked some killer smelling/tasing brick weed and just wondering if all you have to do is compressess it, what's the point of jars, etc, for curing... I assume they are doing it in the fastest and most idiot proof way possible to prepare it for market. I'd like to make a small brick for long term storage for those dry spells, or if nothing else, make it just for the fun of it - but don't want to waste that much weed experimenting...

Thanks for any insight


----------



## donutpunched (Jan 28, 2012)

I saw a video on it once... They just hang dry that shit... Then put it in this modified ammo can that has a handle and a plate, they line it with cloth, plastic or whatever they have... press the shit out of it, wrap it up.. done....


----------



## whufc (Jan 29, 2012)

Brick weed sounds horrible im glad there's a great big ocean in between were i live and mexico


----------



## PIPBoy2000 (Jan 29, 2012)

From my experience with the old timers that prefer the brick weed: the shit comes out of Mexico and the decent/sometimes very good stuff comes from the Caribbean. 
I'll never forget this one kilo that smelled straight hashish. Spice, pine, and musk with a touch of earth. That stuff was on a whole other level than the regular chronic going around. The seeds were awesome too. Best grow evar. 

But yeah, brick weed is mainly for transport space. It is really neat how it cures tho' 'cause the inside of the bricks were almost gooey. If I had the option to get a brick of that stuff, I'd do it in a heartbeat.


----------



## Spelljunkie (Jan 29, 2012)

Yeah I was just thinking that I could press a couple ounces and put it away, then it would be ready by the time I got to it a couple months later. Skip the whole burping the jars for weeks, etc. The quality of the weed you put into the brick should be what you get back out...unless the quality will somehow be affected, which is partly why I asked here. So it sounds like you hang it til the outside is dry, then press it instead of jarring...? Then quessing the lack of oxygen in the brick prevents mold, etc.


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Jan 29, 2012)

grown in a field mowed down and compressed


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Jan 29, 2012)

get that shit for 300 a pound sutimes 250


----------



## Unnk (Jan 29, 2012)

400 a qp of the midies that comes bricked and is actually jsut as good as most of the bud youll get out their now adays just doesnt smell as good and takes a little more to get you there

and a easy 100 a qp on the dirty brick


----------



## Corbat420 (Jan 29, 2012)

> *jsut as good as most of the bud youll get out their now adays*


knowing from experience.... most of the commercial weed in north America and Europe is trimmed on the stem, hanged to dry untill its mostly dry, then packed tight to make the buds look as dense as possible..... you would be surprised how dense a vacuum sealer can make a bud look 



> *grown in a field mowed down and compressed, **get that shit for 300 a pound sutimes 250 *


thats usually "bail-a-weed". they literally move it in bails and process it in the tonnes... i usualy buy shake over bail-a-weed.


----------



## RawBudzski (Jan 29, 2012)

MrStickyScissors said:


> get that shit for 300 a pound sutimes 250


Ahh my good ol high school days.. funny breaking it down from compressed form how much more space it breaks up into.


----------



## justadude420 (Jan 30, 2012)

After my harvest I took all the BS fluff AFTER it hanged dryed and vacuum sealed a hp of fluff 2x.....it turned it into a nice brick, almost like that mexican brick weed cept mine was killer green sour D.....my brother said I ruined it and fluff was better but I disagree because it kept the inside so fresh and stored better than fluff that would just crisp and flake off IMO.

I stored it for about 3-4 months and recently just opened, Ahhhh stuff is as good as the dense stuff was, cept now its just a brick....


----------



## Spelljunkie (Jan 30, 2012)

Thanks, that's sounds pretty much what I was looking for. I may have to look in to a vacuum sealer, I would trust that more than just compressing it (I have no equipment on hand to press it anyway). If that works well, screw the jars. I don't care if they look a little different. Would beat losing a jar by forgetting to burp it regularly, lol.


----------



## Randm (Jan 30, 2012)

If you want to store it that way, try using a vacuum food storage bag.


----------



## richinweed (Jan 30, 2012)

donut punch is correct ,i saw that same vid...it wasnt about making it better smoke , it was about smuggling and the obvious logistics, squeez it smaller for transport...its not evan fully dry when they place it in the tins....(a good thing)...the brown gold color is inharent when sun dried, light breaks down cloraphyl....(sp)...sorry bout the (sp)


----------



## SocialistSeeds (Oct 26, 2014)

Glad to see some reasonable people on here...too many times the youth just hear the term "brickweed" and the Pavlovian response is "Man, that stuffs garbage"..Brickweed can be great weed at times...some of the best I have ever had was bricked up from Oaxaca and Acapulco from Mexico back in the day. I'd give a left nut for some of those seeds I threw away like trash...remember using the double album and a playing card to seed it out? I'm with the member who wanted to brick up a little for long term storage...I'm in...


----------



## SocialistSeeds (Oct 26, 2014)

By the way...I grew out a columbian gold x Jamaican lambsbread Haze that I started last December, grew most of the year in a tent, then greenhouse, then in the ground and I cut the entire plant to hang last week. I just pinched a popcorn bud and smoked it and it is really smooth, expansive and nice....the high surprised me...at first, I got nothing...nothing....5 minutes later warmth and now a nice clear, relaxing upward glide into a high...body and muscles relaxed...the EXACT opposite of what I figured the high from this long flowering 100% Sativa would have given me..no raciness, no heart palpitations just a real smooth deeply warming high..really nice. Ya just never know for sure.


----------



## vostok (Nov 29, 2014)

*The Mexicans grow it out, and often harvest when its not ready
this is due to the weather more than anything, quality is rock bottom
to harvest its very much like the Spanish way of fro-plucking corn
the plant, male or female 3-5ft is ripped from the ground or cut with a machete
thrown to the cleared ground and left to dry for 6-18 hours, if left overnight will stay another day

often in Mexico it rains at night, and by morning light Pm mold is on the exposed buds
Once the farmer has got the tractor and cart ready, often another 24 hours has gone by,
one of his sons piles the plants onto the trailer, and takes the load to the packing shed, 
by now in most cases the plants have been ripped up
and have been lying on the ground from 18-36 hours 

many Blades have been curious as to how many of the buds are so wonderfully colored
like Acapulco Gold and other strains, this is due to the sun bleaching many of the bud sights and water leaves
post harvest, once in the packing shed, they remove the stems, sticks and twigs, and toss anything usable to a 3rd world press
often the press is but 2, .. 2x4 wood and an car jack ...lol 
or as Donut above says an old ammo can

The only guys I have met who have actually liked this weed
has been guys with EXTREMELY low tolerance to THC
....lucky fuckers!*​


----------



## mr sunshine (Dec 1, 2014)

whufc said:


> Brick weed sounds horrible im glad there's a great big ocean in between were i live and mexico


Sucks for you, mexicos awesome. You can get 6 tacos a beer and a blow job for 10 bucks..


----------



## SnapsProvolone (Dec 1, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> Sucks for you, mexicos awesome. You can get 6 tacos a beer and a blow job for 10 bucks..


Probably less if you're thrifty.


----------



## jimmer6577 (Dec 1, 2014)

Interesting thread. There's 1 step that has been missing with the way they brick it up. They don't use vacuum sealers so if you just press it, it's not going to stay pressed enough to form bricks once pressure is released. They mix up a mild(pot) tea solution and spray between layers so the whole brick will stay together. This is the reason for moisture found in center of brick and also another reason for molded product when it reaches it's destination.


----------



## vostok (Dec 1, 2014)

*One of the greatest concerns for Pedro and the boys has always been
'cannabis combustión espontánea OG Dios mío!' (spontaneous combustion) 
his answer to that, was to get the product over the border as quick as he can

tho I saw no tea being used to glue the bricks, sacking and fencing wire were,
at least for the transport side of things, on many occasions to Mexico I tried to advise these guys
but really they are just too dumb, and know nothing or are not interested in in form of quality control
as the local USA market moves to legal use its all bad news to these guys and other 3rd world farmers*​


----------



## KLITE (Dec 1, 2014)

You guys say whatever but ive had some seriously amazing brick weed from different points of the globe, south africam the caribean and thailand. Shit even bhurmese once just not that strong though tste was like a fine tea.
The best brick weed i ever had was probably thai. Tbh i still yearn for that high sometimes. I was told that the people who do the bricking should know how long the transport trip takes cause thats usually basically the curing time it is given and dry it more or less, tigthen bricks more or less according to length of the trip. Good brick should be like a brick is a whole bud, or it begins behaving that way in regards to holding moisture. Shit even the well cured vacuum packed keys of amnesia became like that, whats deep inside that chunk is fucking uuuuuuunreal. God i miss both that thai and that a grade amnesia that came compacted, one much less than the other obviously.
Tbh call me stupiud if you wantm i actually think compressing the buds so much breakes up certain trchomes releasing certain oils and whatever else that with time enhance the curing process.
People in these places dont bother making hash cause the yield off these strains is too low. You go to any countries where hash is made and if people see you smoking flowers they think youre like a refugeeing peasant, strange but true.


----------



## ayr0n (Dec 1, 2014)

SocialistSeeds said:


> Glad to see some reasonable people on here...too many times the youth just hear the term "brickweed" and the Pavlovian response is "Man, that stuffs garbage"..Brickweed can be great weed at times...some of the best I have ever had was bricked up from Oaxaca and Acapulco from Mexico back in the day. I'd give a left nut for some of those seeds I threw away like trash...remember using the double album and a playing card to seed it out? I'm with the member who wanted to brick up a little for long term storage...I'm in...


lol yeah there are so many misconceptions about weed that ppl preach...Lotta people out there (n here I'm sure) that think bag appeal = potency apparently...I shit you guys not - the best weed I ever smoked was straight up brown. Not a hint of green...at first I thought it would be horrible but it tasted good, smelled like your typical brick weed n blew EVERYBODY out that hit it. Everyone thought the shit was laced but I know a MJ high when I feel it (n everything n between) n that shit was just potent AF...

My good friend always thinks he can just look at weed and decide if it's good or not N i always wanna slap him across the face cuz that's just ridiculous.


----------



## BWG707 (Dec 1, 2014)

I agree with KLITE about the Thai. We used to get bricks of Thai sticks back in the '70's that are still some of the best and most potent bud I've ever smoked, and the taste was so unique. I've never found anything that comes close to the taste of the old Thai sticks.


----------



## KLITE (Dec 1, 2014)

> I agree with KLITE about the Thai. We used to get bricks of Thai sticks back in the '70's that are still some of the best and most potent bud I've ever smoked, and the taste was so unique. I've never found anything that comes close to the taste of the old Thai sticks.


Lol i know bro and what im talking about isnt even thai stick!
Is there not a lot of variety of afghani hashes around in the US? Evading countries tend to have soldiers bring back some decent stuff... Man when i was in the uk i smoked some seriously specialist stuff, all sorts of different regions even brand name ones lol i fucking mis afghani hash! The best i had was this cream from a region that has like something i something but not mazar i shariff. Or the name of the hash was that something i something,. Anywyas top 3 hash ive ever smoked. Id love to get hold of some land races from over there. Only sensi seeds has a few and theyve let their genetic stock go to shit so... Join the army i suppose.


----------



## rob333 (Dec 1, 2014)

Spelljunkie said:


> Just for my own personal knowledge, was wondering how brick weed is made... Obviously its not manicured, dried, and jarred like the rest of us would do (or similar). I'm thinking it gets hung and dried for the first few days, then compressed into bricks; but, is that all there is to it? I've smoked some killer smelling/tasing brick weed and just wondering if all you have to do is compressess it, what's the point of jars, etc, for curing... I assume they are doing it in the fastest and most idiot proof way possible to prepare it for market. I'd like to make a small brick for long term storage for those dry spells, or if nothing else, make it just for the fun of it - but don't want to waste that much weed experimenting...
> 
> Thanks for any insight


they compress it with like a paper press we use to do small amounts in old gun barrel's put ur weed in the barrel then hard metal at one end and a hammer and a slide that will fit down the barrel oxy flame and ur set not gunna tell u how its done trade secret  few other things u need to add to make it come together other wise ur just gunna be smashing it to dust but its pretty straight forward


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Dec 1, 2014)

Lol I fucked a bitch in Mexico at a club that looked like a supper model and got 6 drinks for 60 bucks. That's a good deal


----------



## rob333 (Dec 1, 2014)

MrStickyScissors said:


> Lol I fucked a bitch in Mexico at a club that looked like a supper model and got 6 drinks for 60 bucks. That's a good deal


10 bucks a drink that sucks we have 2 doller bourbon nights here


----------



## racerboy71 (Dec 1, 2014)

ayr0n said:


> lol yeah there are so many misconceptions about weed that ppl preach...Lotta people out there (n here I'm sure) that think bag appeal = potency apparently...I shit you guys not - the best weed I ever smoked was straight up brown. Not a hint of green...at first I thought it would be horrible but it tasted good, smelled like your typical brick weed n blew EVERYBODY out that hit it. Everyone thought the shit was laced but I know a MJ high when I feel it (n everything n between) n that shit was just potent AF...
> 
> My good friend always thinks he can just look at weed and decide if it's good or not N i always wanna slap him across the face cuz that's just ridiculous.


 is that you hazey grapes? i kid, i kid..


----------



## ayr0n (Dec 1, 2014)

ayr0n said:


> lol yeah there are so many misconceptions about weed that ppl preach...Lotta people out there (n here I'm sure) that think bag appeal = potency apparently...I shit you guys not - the best weed I ever smoked was straight up brown. Not a hint of green...at first I thought it would be horrible but it tasted good, smelled like your typical brick weed n blew EVERYBODY out that hit it. Everyone thought the shit was laced but I know a MJ high when I feel it (n everything n between) n that shit was just potent AF...
> 
> My good friend always thinks he can just look at weed and decide if it's good or not N i always wanna slap him across the face cuz that's just ridiculous.





racerboy71 said:


> is that you hazey grapes? i kid, i kid..


Lmao I was jk it was laced haha


----------



## racerboy71 (Dec 1, 2014)

ayr0n said:


> Lmao I was jk it was laced haha


 i couldn't resist m8..


----------



## jpizzle4shizzle (Dec 3, 2014)

Kinda going along with the topic, I cut my plant down last night and apparently dropped a bud and stepped on it. Somehow it war completely dry today when I found it, smoked it and it was pretty good. Has anybody heard of quick drying like that? Its the best Reggie looking stuff I have smoked.


----------



## ayr0n (Dec 3, 2014)

racerboy71 said:


> i couldn't resist m8..


Me either ;P


----------



## ayr0n (Dec 3, 2014)

I've got an odd question for you guys - I noticed a lot of 'brick' weed _back in the day_ (relative, I'm kinda young) seemed to have a similar smell to it - someone told me it's because they use formaldehyde to cover up the scent of weed from K-9's n shit to get it across the border...is that just BS or do you think there was any merit to that? It was weird because you could get it from different suppliers, different towns and different times of the year and all of it smelled that way...anything we'd get that was compressed had that same 'odor' to it. I tried to stay away from it because the idea of smoking formaldehyde kinda freaked me out so we just kinda used it to nickle n dime (yeh kinda shitty to sell it to other people if I thought it wasn't something I'd like to smoke, but I didn't have much for morals at the time) and picked up mids for personal or w.e. Just kinda curious if anyone else has heard of that


----------



## jpizzle4shizzle (Dec 3, 2014)

ayr0n said:


> I've got an odd question for you guys - I noticed a lot of 'brick' weed _back in the day_ (relative, I'm kinda young) seemed to have a similar smell to it - someone told me it's because they use formaldehyde to cover up the scent of weed from K-9's n shit to get it across the border...is that just BS or do you think there was any merit to that? It was weird because you could get it from different suppliers, different towns and different times of the year and all of it smelled that way...anything we'd get that was compressed had that same 'odor' to it. I tried to stay away from it because the idea of smoking formaldehyde kinda freaked me out so we just kinda used it to nickle n dime (yeh kinda shitty to sell it to other people if I thought it wasn't something I'd like to smoke, but I didn't have much for morals at the time) and picked up mids for personal or w.e. Just kinda curious if anyone else has heard of that


 I have seen it packaged and Idk what they put on it, looked like motor oil. But yeah they airtight the packages with that mixed in, its usually not touching the weed though unless the person buying it opened up the package wrong 


Sent from my LG-V410 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## docter (Dec 3, 2014)

vostok said:


> *One of the greatest concerns for Pedro and the boys has always been
> 'cannabis combustión espontánea OG Dios mío!' (spontaneous combustion)
> his answer to that, was to get the product over the border as quick as he can
> 
> ...


Honestly it is a machine like any other it will keep grinding on. They will figure something else out. Maybe something we haven’t thought of yet. It never stops.


----------



## justugh (Dec 4, 2014)

what makes it brick weed 

like vos said but the other method is simpler 

they cut the whole plant .........from there they take it to a drying place hang the place full of them and then use propain heaters to dry the air out and decrease the drytime (they do not clip shit cut from ground hang it fast dry) .......after 72 hours or less it is taken down and they cut off buds and branches into trash compactors used for this ........full thing compact it u guy got a brick of weed 

they cut there shit when it is too soon then they degrade the thc even more with the dry method they do .......it is all a volume to ppl doing bricks 

a brick in my area use to be 2.5 lbs back in the day


----------



## SocialistSeeds (Dec 10, 2014)

rob333 said:


> 10 bucks a drink that sucks we have 2 doller bourbon nights here


They give Mexican pussy away with that Bourbon too?


----------



## jb4TWENTY (Dec 15, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> Sucks for you, mexicos awesome. You can get 6 tacos a beer and a blow job for 10 bucks..


sign me up. fat chicks only.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 16, 2014)

still get good bricked up thai and laos over here in asia


----------



## qwizoking (Dec 16, 2014)

Yea some of the best weed I've ever had was bricked. Still buy a good brick every time I see one.
Last brick weed thread I just got some, was purple covered in trichs, dank. Aaaand you got that crazy sativa high.
Bricking weed doesn't inherently destroy it. It wasn't first done to smuggle either.

Its an art though to do it just right, if its too moist with the heat it quickly goes bad. They hang it to dry till it snaps, similar to how we do, they then press it manually in a press. The families do anyway, cartels machine press and fuck shit up. Anyway once bricked its basically sealed, it continues to cure fabulously and the inside recieves little light and doesn't dry out very quickly.
This was necessary for the foxtailing airy buds to get a cure at all

Traditional families bricked up half lbs or lbs at a time. They weren't idiots. Cartels now typically do 20's and 50's aren't uncommon...they weren't chopping down super early, you can see amber trichs. But the sativa buzz needs to be maintained anyway, you ever grown a 26 week sativa? I'm guessing no, you don't want amber all over that girl.

And the genetics are superb. I'm taking a trip down to Acapulco to see family for Christmas hopefully gonna snag a shit ton of genetics I lost


----------



## BWG707 (Dec 16, 2014)

We used to get 20lb. square bricks of some type of Gold weed, probably Mexican , more than likely Colombian. Kilos were much more common. That was in the mid '70's.
@Vnsmkr , tell them to start exporting some of them sticks. Lol


----------



## qwizoking (Dec 16, 2014)

Lol I remember the old "Mexican oz" 
What like 24, 26 grams? I forgot, and ain't doing the math. Seemed like they switched from keys in around 2000. Still popular in s.a. though


----------



## reapersfamiliar (Dec 16, 2014)

qwizoking said:


> Yea some of the best weed I've ever had was bricked. Still buy a good brick every time I see one.
> Last brick weed thread I just got some, was purple covered in trichs, dank. Aaaand you got that crazy sativa high.
> Bricking weed doesn't inherently destroy it. It wasn't first done to smuggle either.
> 
> ...


i know it's an art, but i get similar results by: dry to snap and put all in one of those "ziploc big bags"..like huge, oversized baggies. press out air.

keep it out of the light, make sure you've bled out the air if you re-open to keep the press.


----------



## qwizoking (Dec 16, 2014)

They haven't been around forever. This process is as old as say hash making, a very traditional thing. Why we don't do it in the u.s. of course there are better ways. But it was quite remarkable at the time. A must for sure..and its still done by families, passed down techniques along with genetics and how to grow. I can't knock any of them. I wish I could grow as well as some of the farmers I know down there. Bricking is effective 


I definitely would advise against plastic though. That's not moving very far forward


----------



## reapersfamiliar (Dec 16, 2014)

qwizoking said:


> They haven't been around forever. This process is as old as say hash making, a very traditional thing. Why we don't do it in the u.s. of course there are better ways. But it was quite remarkable at the time. A must for sure
> 
> 
> I definitely would advise against plastic though. That's not moving very far forward


those huge zip bags are such a convenience.

once dry, i can store and trim when i can.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 16, 2014)

Plastic is shitty storage man. Get yourself some glass jars


----------

